# Got Some Extra Cash??



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Just finished installing this wall unit for an old customer. He had a designer design the whole project and we did all the woodwork. It's done in hard white maple with a dyed and stained finish. A local A/V company installed all the equipment, really sharp high end stuff, Fujitsu 55 inch plasma, Directv HD tivo receiver, David Gray power supply, Linn speakers with amps that have internal crossovers for each driver in the speaker, Rel subwoofers, Lexicon dvd player and processor, Rotel amps for rear channel speakers and a Crestron touch screen remote. I wish we could give up doing kitchens and all the other stuff and do cabinetry like this all the time.



















Mike


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Your work is marvelous, absolutely beautiful


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

beautiful....my husband is (was) a cabinet maker too. he just doesn't do much of that anymore.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Beautiful! Can we hire you to do some cabinetry in the Outback??


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Captdah (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice Work.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice work Mike.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow that is really nice, sure wish I could afford one but My Outback is just not that big so I would need the mini version.








I have thought I would like to have a house made with a small theater room. Just need to win that lottery.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks good, Very nice job.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Beautiful!

Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow, Mike! We've been looking for a long time for even a "small' unit (read "partial wall") that would conceal our "big screen" but they don't seem to make them. Maybe you'd like to come visit NH??????


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!! That is GORGEOUS!!! I just LOVE natural woods, but, unfortunately, the style, nowdays, has gone to white cabinets and wood trim, in most homes. I love real wood trim, etc., just stained and varnished. Hard to find in new homes, these days. BRAVO!!








Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That is absolutely beautiful work, Mike!
Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice job!!

I expect the owner is very happy with the end results.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, super job Mike. That really looks beautiful!

On a side note, given all the high end gear the guy got, he would appear to have been advised by a professional. So what's surprising is that his plasma size seems much too small for that viewing distance (looks to be about 12-14'). I'm a home theater enthusiast and notice these things. A 55 isn't bad, but a 61 or even larger would be better with all that high end audio gear.

Sorry for going off on a tangent. The good news is that after a year or so he will realize all this and need you to come back and tear into a retro fit for the 67" DLP


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Man, that is just superb - last time I slobbered this much was on our wedding night.

Gettin' old...

Sluggo


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! That is beautiful work. I can't wait to see that at Otter Lake. That IS in tdvffjohn's fiver, right? It's a good thing he's got that new truck.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Unbelievable beautiful





































I would not want to even guess what that project is worth. It would buy serval Outbacks.

Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks all for the nice comments. We don't do projects like this very often and I enjoy them when they come along so I thought I'd share it.

Jim, I hadn't thought about the size of the television, you're right, seating is about 12 feet away from the screen. I'm not sure if he was advised to go bigger or not.

You're right Thor, several outbacks worth of cabinetry and equipment there









Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Mike,

I was wondering, do you have a web site?

Tami


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

RizFam said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> I was wondering, do you have a web site?
> 
> Tami


No, not right now Tami, more people are asking though and it's something we need to do.

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Definitely, with the quality of work you do, your business would probably just explode if you had a web site. Customers might not even be too bothered by the shipping cost or travel to pick it up.









Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

California Jim said:


> much too small for that viewing distance (looks to be about 12-14'). A 55 isn't bad, but a 61 or even larger would be better with all that high end audio gear.


So, I guess what you are saying that watching my little 32" Tv at 14 feet is way to small of a screen???

Would you mind talking to my DW about this??
















Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice finished product.









The few times I have been to the shop and seeing cabinets in the building stage, seeing the finished product is WOW

John


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Mike,

That is truely awesome. I am always in awe of true craftsman.

Jared


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

huntr70 said:


> So, I guess what you are saying that watching my little 32" Tv at 14 feet is way to small of a screen???
> Would you mind talking to my DW about this??
> 
> 
> ...










Well you're on your own there Steve. But I will help you pick out a set once you get her to agree









I watched an outdated 27" from what seemed like a mile away before I was able to take the plunge


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

That is awesome craftsmanship.

Hey Mike - we gonna see you one of these days hosting your own show?

Maybe "Old Yankee Outback" or "This old Outback" where you do a complete rebuild with fine wood?









Wayne


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> I watched an outdated 27" from what seemed like a mile away before I was able to take the plunge

















That's really funny, we had a 20" before we got our widescreen. The problem I sometimes have now is blurred vision from my subwoofer







.












> Hey Mike - we gonna see you one of these days hosting your own show?
> 
> Maybe "Old Yankee Outback" or "This old Outback" where you do a complete rebuild with fine wood?


Don't know about a show, I don't think the light reflecting off of my bald head would be too friendly to the camera. I have thought about redoing the inside of the trailer, then I came to my senses









Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That sub is SCARY! But I like it


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

camping479 said:


> > I watched an outdated 27" from what seemed like a mile away before I was able to take the plunge
> 
> 
> ]
> ...


Worked for Kojak


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)




----------

